# What do you do when you dream...???



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is a question to everybody: What do you do when you dream about building a dedicated HT in your home??? Do you make sketches (like me)??? even if you know that it will take some time to fulfill that dream....

I know that I can't do anything right now, but someday when I have the :spend:. :innocent:

I dream with a room approx 13' x 18' x 8' (if city let me convert my two car garage); I will use 5/8 OSB and 5/8 drywall, green glue, clips if need it, etc. I will try to make it as sealed as possible.

What I want to show you is my dream equipment rack (I just need to get four more amps, i have the rest)... Do you think it will be an overkill for a 13' x 18' x 8' room????


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ironic, That just so happens to be the about the size of my dreamtheater if i could ever get around to it, i have all the equipment just not in the right room (it's the doggy den for now). As far as sketching i don't usually unless i am explaining it to someone otherwise it stays up in my Knocker where it can change and change without having to waste paper :bigsmile:.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bambino said:


> Ironic, That just so happens to be the about the size of my dreamtheater if i could ever get around to it, i have all the equipment just not in the right room (it's the doggy den for now). As far as sketching i don't usually unless i am explaining it to someone otherwise it stays up in my Knocker where it can change and change without having to waste paper :bigsmile:.


No need to waste paper.... save it in the computer  :innocent:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The trouble with dreaming for me is it never stops.:rubeyes: I started out dreaming of just having a system for my living room. Bose..:coocoo: Then after I had that I started to dream about having a system of seperates and a big screen tv.:clap: Then I started to dream about my own dedicated home theater room and higher end equipment. :spend: Now that I have that I dream about having even better equipment and building a bigger room to have my HT. :bigsmile: Well you get the point. I don't think I will ever stop..:clap:

PS.....There is no such thing as overkill.......:whistling::T


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

What speakers? (I see sonotube subs, but what mains? Those amps might be let down by dome tweeters.)

I see you want a highly dynamic system. My current system is similar, with 240 watts per JTR T8 and 800 watts per Servodrive Contrabass, in a room with slightly less cubic capacity then yours. 

I do question whether you even need the shakers and amp. Money saved, or better invested elsewhere...


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Who needs shakers when you have an 18" folded horn sub?
:hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> I don't think I will ever stop..


So.... you think this hobby is addictive??? 



Tedd said:


> What speakers? (I see sonotube subs, but what mains? Those amps might be let down by dome tweeters.)
> I do question whether you even need the shakers and amp.


Right now I have JBL stadium (one pair per side), I'm powering them with one Servo 600 and I'm really :yay2: with the result. I also have a pair of buttkickers (one on each row) that really add to the experience. Currently I'm powering the buttkickers and sonosub with the BK amp, and my thinking is that if I make this dream come true, I want to power the shakers and sonosubs with different amps.



bbieger said:


> Who needs shakers when you have an 18" folded horn sub?
> :hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd:


True... but shakers add that little extra sensation :innocent:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought my shakers before I bought my Danley DTS10 so I probably don't need them but they are already installed so you know how that goes.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> I bought my shakers before I bought my Danley DTS10 so I probably don't need them but they are already installed so you know how that goes.


Yes. I did the same.... bought them when I was using Infinity TSS750 and Velodyne sub, then build the sonosub; but i don't mind a little shake during movies :bigsmile:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I want some shackers too!:clap:


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

I had shakers pre dual Servodrive Contrass subs. I found the Shakers a little "gimicky", but they were more impressive with a 20 Hz cutoff for a dedicated tactile channel on a Parasound Halo C2.


----------

